# Fire Hydrant in the woods



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

There must have been something there 100 years ago when this was installed in Forest Park in St Louis. Maybe from the 1904 worlds fair. Sure looks out of place now. 

I found this while mushroom hunting today. Only found one mushroom BTW


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I wonder if it is still live...


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I found the following tidbit. I bet this was in fact part of the 1904 worlds fair infrastructure. Thats kinda cool, I may take some tools on my next trip and do a flow test. :whistling2:

_Rensselaer Valve Mfg Co was located in Troy, New York and manufactured fire hydrants from the 1880's until around 1969_

_What is presumed to be the second model the company developed, the List 90, dates back to before 1895 and is commonly referred to as a "Corey" hydrant after *the inventor William W. Corey of St. Louis, Missouri*._


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Even stranger is whats underground. Interesting....... or NOT LOL :blink:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Pipe Rat said:


> I may take some tools on my next trip and do a flow test. :whistling2:


If it is live and doesn't shut back off....

Get the hell out of dodge...

Stick around and you'll get a bill for sure...:laughing:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Redwood said:


> If it is live and doesn't shut back off....
> 
> Get the hell out of dodge...
> 
> *Stick around and you'll get a bill for sure*...:laughing:


No doubt Red. Then I would have to start writing more letters. :laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Pipe Rat said:


> Even stranger is whats underground. Interesting....... or NOT LOL :blink:


Over complicated dry barrell hydrant.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea I'd be real hesitant to turn one of those that probably hasn't moved in 100 years... 

Maybe only take off one cap and put one of these on just in case...
Usually you have to open them all the way to close the drain in the bottom too...


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Redwood said:


> If it is live and doesn't shut back off....
> 
> Get the hell out of dodge...
> 
> Stick around and you'll get a bill for sure...:laughing:


Just take a sharkbite cap with ya.................


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Over complicated dry barrell hydrant.


So true. I suppose it was the sheet for its time though.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

"The Corey" 

sounds like he had the same complex as "the don"


----------

